# know this breeder?



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You might want to research Rescue Poodles. I think Houston might be the large Poodle Rescue in Texas. I think you should talk with FunkyPuppy on here. She is from NM & will be traveling I think to the Dallas area for a Seminar with her Bonzai & she is meeting up with a littermate in that area. See where she got Bonzai from. I also saw Argan Poodles which is East of Dallas that has a few show poodles but I know nothing of them. There are really good links in this forum of Poodle breeders that they would recomend so do a search on this forum to see if any are "close" to you. Not sure what "close" is. I drove 6 hrs to CPR to pick up my Rescue Poodle who is awesome.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

i dont know she says a lot of gimmicky words sentences, that puts me off... irish setter red, rare, dogs that will turn judge's heads..
"We are full service breeders that produce the highest show quality poodles that can impress judges."
Really? I dont see any Champions on her site... Does she know what "show quality" looks like? I only see one of her dogs with mention of health testing.... just not impressed.. But I digress

How about Donnchado poodles? She has really nice spoos..


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

hi gracefrog! ill be in your area in February for a grooming workshop, if I have time perhaps we could meet up. there are lots PF shows in Dallas, i know there was one quite recently that Bonzai's sister attended.

as for breeder referrals, I had a heck of a time finding an excellent breeder here in the southwest. the only one I've found in my state has untested reds that she breeds round the clock. 

I got Bonzai from Karen at Desert Reef (desertsertreefpoodles.com). she's in Utah and is EXCELLENT. Her dogs are stunning, even-tempered, and practically walk on water. Fluffyspoos, another member on the forum, has a Desertreef dog as well and hers is extremely smart andwell-trained.

good luck!


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

When I was on the spoo hunt, I talked to teelhaven poodles a bit. They seemed really nice. They wouldn't be too far from you. I didn't come across too many west Texas breeders. Most were in dallas and Houston. If you are willing to drive that far, I can give you the list I made of the breeders I talked to 

I have to admit, when I was looking for our dog, the breeder you mentioned kinda scared me off due to her website. I never contacted her.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I would like to know how someone who does not show their dogs can breed "show dogs." :confused2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you look carefully at the dogs on her site, a lot of them seem to be higher in the rear than the shoulders. Hopefully this is the angle the photos are taken. I have just recently been speaking with another breeder whose red out of one of Dana's dogs has been diagnosed with full blown sebaceous adenitis. I would insist on seeing testing results (hips, eyes, vWd, DM, S/A and thyroid) on both parents before I would even entertain the idea of a pup from there, if I were you. And this is just my opinion.

ETA...I believe a breeder who does not show CAN produce show puppies. I have. Murphy is a fine example of that. BUT, how can someone who does not show, and appears to never have shown, have an eye for what is good or wrong in a puppy?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If you look carefully at the dogs on her site, *a lot of them seem to be higher in the rear than the shoulders. *Hopefully this is the angle the photos are taken. I have just recently been speaking with another breeder whose red out of one of Dana's dogs has been diagnosed with full blown sebaceous adenitis. I would insist on seeing testing results (hips, eyes, vWd, DM, S/A and thyroid) on both parents before I would even entertain the idea of a pup from there, if I were you. And this is just my opinion.



Arreau, this was the first thing I noticed!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sheryl who is Sheroc Poodles (bigredpoodle here) and Lynn from Gingerbred both bought pups from here last year. Bigredpoodle's boy Bubba is a Dana's bred pup, as is Gingerbred's Conan. Perhaps they could chime in??


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Sheryl who is bigredpoodle here and Lynn from Gingerbred both bought pups from here last year. Perhaps they could chime in??


I thought I recognized Sheryl from a picture on the Past Puppies page... I'm not always right when I think I know someone from a photo - good to know I'm not _completely _crazy yet! :bird:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't know about breeding poodles but I do know that developing an "eye" for what you do is important to be "good" at anything. I guess ribbons and titles are the concrete symbols.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Gracefrog,

In one of your other posts where you asked about how to register him with the AKC you said you had bred Jinx, the male spoo you currently own, and that the bitch was expecting puppies in the near future. If you are looking for a puppy, is there a reason you would not consider one of Jinx's puppies?

Eclipse


----------



## gracefrog (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry I've been gone so long! The holidays have kept me super busy! Thanks for all the input! Dana's website was kinda freaky lol! So def think ill pass on her! Yes, we did breed Jinx. I was just keeping an eye out in case it didn't take because Im getting Jinx fixed next month. Don't want to put it off because when I put things off it tends to back fire on me somehow! But, she is showing the symptoms, but the vet said he won't be able to tell for sure until close to the end of January. So, if she is preggo, yes, I will be keeping a baby! if not, Im looking at 2 breeders in east and south Texas with parti's


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

gracefrog said:


> Only breeder pretty darn close is called "Dana's Pampered Poodles" but I cant find any info on her, besides what she has posted herself around the web.
> Do any of you guys know about her? or anyone else close to/around the panhandle? I'm not very picky, I just want a standard, not picky about color, but I ADORE parti Poodles! Dana has amazingly beautiful red pups, so I really hope I can find something good about her!
> If anyone can point me in a good direction I would appreciate it so much!


I wouldn't base an opinion entirely on a website, but there are what I would consider some very funny-looking dogs on there. If you look at the 'dogs' page and scroll down to 'Rags 2 Riches', I would say this is either a combination of an unfortunate photograph and very unflattering clip, or a dog with very peculiar structure. The muzzle is snipey and doesn't have a proper chin, the tail and head carriage are both wrong, the back is too long, and her front/hind legs are not in proportion, with the back legs being too long. I suppose the coat looks quite nice and the colour is pretty, but I'd consider the structural things more important. There may or may not be more health testing results (these I would consider to be the most important of all) but you would have to get in touch with the breeder to find out. Most of the dogs on the page look to have strange legs (feet turning out and odd angles at the joints) and cat backs probably resulting from this.

Good luck with the pregnancy and fingers crossed there's a puppy for you.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't add anything else about this breeder or her dogs seeing as I don't know them...but I'll add to the not judging a breeder by their website...I've seen some pretty terrible ones and those are PCA board members >.> not to mention the amazing breeders that do not have websites like Dassin. Some people just aren't tech savvy or they feel they do not need a website/to keep said website updated.

I will add that if I were in the market for a dog of a specific colour I'd go to a breeder that knows what they're doing, someone that has been involved with the breed for some time and they have proven themselves in some capacity. Consider shipping there are some great red and apricot breeders in this country (well...literally the best and first to do something with their line, thats unquestioning :] )

Check out the Apricot and Red Poodle Club and email the breeder referral, they'll DEFINITELY have someone with puppies (actually I know Terry Farley has a litter of puppies right now and a few looking for a good home, he breeds under Farleys D)


----------

